# Stonington, CT WGSDs 3 females, 1 male



## whitegsdmom (Dec 5, 2006)

Four WGSDs at Stonington, CT Animal Control. One female may be pregnant. All were living in a pack situation. Website says dogs have limited time. Phone is 860-599-7566.

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | White German Shepherd | Stonington, CT | Aries

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | White German Shepherd | Stonington, CT | Pregnant dog

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | White German Shepherd | Stonington, CT | Sassy

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | White German Shepherd | Stonington, CT | Ice

These poor babies deserve a shot at a real life!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Aries
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19004286










Adult female white German Shepherd. We believe she is mid-aged. We do not believe she is pregnant but there may be a chance she is. She has been vaccinated for rabies. This dog requires all basic training. She has been allowed to roam freely on her owner's property and does not know basic commands or how to walk on a leash. She is not housebroken and MUST be kept on a leash. If this dog is taken outside at this time off leash she will run away and will be extremely difficult to catch again. She is frightened of most new people at first but quickly warms up to them. She lived as part of a very large dog pack that behaved like wolves. Because of the way she was living she would do best as an only pet. 

*More about Aries*

Prefers a home without: cats • Primary color: White or Cream 

*Stonington Animal Care & Control*, Stonington, CT 


860-599-7566


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Pregnant Female

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19004271










Young adult female white German Shepherd. We believe she is pregnant. She has been vaccinated for rabies. This dog requires all basic training. She has been allowed to roam freely on her owner's property and does not know basic commands or how to walk on a leash. She is not housebroken and MUST be kept on a leash. If this dog is taken outside at this time off leash she will run away and will be extremely difficult to catch again. She is frightened of most new people at first but quickly warms up to them. She has some scarring to her face as she lived as part of a very large dog pack that behaved like wolves. Because of the way she was living she would do best as an only pet. This dog has a hernia that will need to be removed when she gets spayed.

*More about Pregnant dog*

Prefers a home without: cats • Primary color: White or Cream 

*Stonington Animal Care & Control*, Stonington, CT 


860-599-7566


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sassy

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | White German Shepherd | Stonington, CT | Sassy










Adult female white German Shepherd. We believe she is mid-aged. We do not believe she is pregnant but there may be a chance she is. She has been vaccinated for rabies. This dog requires all basic training. She has been allowed to roam freely on her owner's property and does not know basic commands or how to walk on a leash. She is not housebroken and MUST be kept on a leash. If this dog is taken outside at this time off leash she will run away and will be extremely difficult to catch again. She is frightened of most new people at first but quickly warms up to them. She lived as part of a very large dog pack that behaved like wolves. Because of the way she was living she would do best as an only pet. 

*More about Sassy*

Prefers a home without: cats • Primary color: White or Cream 

*Stonington Animal Care & Control*, Stonington, CT 


860-599-7566


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ice

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | White German Shepherd | Stonington, CT | Ice










Adult male white German Shepherd. We believe he is mid-aged. He has been vaccinated for rabies. This dog requires all basic training. He has been allowed to roam freely on his owner's property and does not know basic commands or how to walk on a leash. He is not housebroken and MUST be kept on a leash. If this dog is taken outside at this time off leash he will run away and will be extremely difficult to catch again. He lived as part of a very large dog pack that behaved like wolves. Because of the way he was living he would do best as an only pet. 

*More about Ice*

Primary color: White or Cream 

*Stonington Animal Care & Control*, Stonington, CT 


860-599-7566


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I got an error page for Sassy and Ice. Does the OP have an updated on these dogs?


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Poor babies - how terribly sad. Sassy and Ice are no longer listed on Petfinder. 
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

